# speakers not working right



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

Just installed JL M series in my hells bay guide with a rockville m10 1200W phenom amplifier. my dad and i did the installation ourselves. Yesterday i played the speakers for the first time and they are not sounding right. you can barely hear the vocals/highs/mids, but the lows/bass is all there. has anyone else had this problem? what is the problem? we played around with all the frequency knobs on the side of the amplifier and it didn't make anything better. all the wires are put in the right places with good connections at least to our knowledge and my dad is experienced with wiring and electrical so i don't know what the problem could be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

You probably have a high pass or low pass switch in the wrong position.
I'm going to look up that amp model and see how the switches are set, and I'll report back. For full range speakers, the switches should be set to "full" or "high pass". I'll get back to you shortly.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok looked it up. Try this. Turn the dial that says "Low Pass 50hz-250hz" all the way counterclockwise. Turn the dial that says "Subsonic HP Filter 15hz-55hz" all the way clockwise. This should be setting the frequency output range for the speakers at 55hz-250hz. Those JL's are not capable of 55hz so if you want you can nudge the Low Pass dial clockwise a bit so you are tightening up your frequency range to 125hz-250hz. Phase should be at 0 degrees, and "bass eq" should be at 0.
Clear as mud?
If you will tell me what size/model JL speakers you got, I'll provide a bit of input on where your your gain (or as this amp calls it "input level") should be set. The web site doesn't give any information what the amp's rms watt output is at 2chx4 ohm, so its hard to guess where the input level should be.

If none of that helps, its because this amp was really designed for a subwoofer. JL M-series speakers are couple hundred bucks a pair, and this amp is less than $100. If you can't get it put out adequate sound, I would recommend getting rid of this amp and installing a decent couple-hundred dollar amp.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

25stampede said:


> Just installed JL M series in my hells bay guide with a rockville m10 1200W phenom amplifier. my dad and i did the installation ourselves. Yesterday i played the speakers for the first time and they are not sounding right. you can barely hear the vocals/highs/mids, but the lows/bass is all there. has anyone else had this problem? what is the problem? we played around with all the frequency knobs on the side of the amplifier and it didn't make anything better. all the wires are put in the right places with good connections at least to our knowledge and my dad is experienced with wiring and electrical so i don't know what the problem could be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


After I think about it more. This amp will not work for you. Since it is a subwoofer amp, the highest frequencies it will output to the speakers is 250hz - which is still way down in the bass spectrum.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

thanks for the help. i turned all the dials like u said and it didn't work. looks like i gotta get a new amp


Whiskey Angler said:


> After I think about it more. This amp will not work for you. Since it is a subwoofer amp, the highest frequencies it will output to the speakers is 250hz - which is still way down in the bass spectrum.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

25stampede said:


> thanks for the help. i turned all the dials like u said and it didn't work. looks like i gotta get a new amp


Sorry to hear it. You have a set of awesome speakers! when you select your amp, make sure to match the amps RMS watt rating @ 4 Ohm with the RMS watt rating of the speaker. For example: if your JL's are rated for 65w RMS each, get an amp that is capable of _at least_ 65w X 2 channel @ 4 Ohm. 

I won't bore you with any more tech stuff on this thread, but if you need any help with amp selection or speaker wiring, just send me a PM, and I'll be glad to help.


----------

